# Problema Continuidad en polos + y -. Test Diodo Scottky??



## akn (Sep 12, 2012)

Resumiendo resulta que tengo un Samsung Galaxy SII donde existe continuidad en los pines de los polos positivo y negativo de la PCB. Siquiendo el Manual de Servicio de Samsung he llegado a un diodo scottky (CUS02,30V,1000mA,US-FLAT), que viendo en varias webs he visto que este diodo rectificador si se estropea puede llegar a producir un corto (por sobrecalentamiento, exceso de tensión, etc.) entre otros fallos.

Mi pregunta viene porque de manera directa me da una caída de tensión de 190mV (lo cual entra dentro de lo normal (150-500mV), pero de manera inversa me da aprox. 1200mV (entre 1130-1260 oscila) cuando debería de dar 1. Entonces, como no puedo aislar el componente y lo tengo que medir en la placa (desconectada de todo, LCD, cam, altavoz, etc.), es posible que esta caída de tensión esté alterada por realizar una medición directamente en la placa, o puedo tener razones para pensar que debo de reemplazar este diodo?

Muchas gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## akn (Sep 15, 2012)

La sensación de impotencia cuando uno no ha sido el causante de que el S2 haya quedado como un pisapapeles es desalentadora.

Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Sep 16, 2012)

En ese tipo de aparatos no te recomiendo una reparación aventurada, si no sabes bién lo que estás haciendo.
Llévalo a reparar o pide presupuesto. Pero si quieres seguir adelante, sube el esquema de la parte de alimentación del teléfono.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 16, 2012)

Buenos días akn.
Esa medida que estás haciendo y los resultados que has obtenido, en principio no tienen ningún significado que permita deducir el fallo.
Al medir un Diodo conectado a un circuito hay que tener en cuenta el resto del circuito.
El hecho de medir el Diodo en directa y que midamos .12voltios y en inversa nos mida 1voltio no significa mucho, podemos pensar que los .12 son la caída en directa del Diodo Schottky pero esto no es necesariamente cierto, hay que tener en cuenta que en el circuito hay más componentes  que pueden provocar esa medida, otra cosa muy diferente es que al medir un Diodo no midamos nada, ni en directa ni en inversa, eso sí que sería una indicación de que el Diodo está abierto.
La ideal es desconectar, al menos una pata del Diodo, de esta forma sí que nos aseguramos de que el resto del circuito no nos falsea la medida.
Si, como comentas, al medir en la entrada de tensión mides un corto-circuito, tendrás que centrarte en esa zona del circuito.

Lo mejor... sigue el consejo de Tiago, llévalo al SAT, quizás de esa forma evitarás tener un caro "Pisa Papeles"

Sal U2


----------

